# Leaving Rideshare



## GregNashville (Dec 13, 2017)

I have been driving Uber/Lyft part-time for about 6 months. I was having some fun with it, but I've decided to hang up the reigns for now/forever. I thought I'd share my experiences as I've enjoyed reading about everyone elses.

I think the most interesting thing about driving was learning a lot about the different kinds of people that roam this earth. I engaged with people in society I would never run into in my own circles. Also seeing what type of people tip/don't tip was really interesting to me.

What I learned(probably nothing knew to y'all): 
-People need to shower more, or wash their clothes or something... 
-Way less people tip than I would have ever guessed. As a PAX I thought 90-100% tipped and you only don't tip for bad service.
-Rich people never tip, unless on a business trip and they can expense it.
-Women almost never tip. College students almost never tip. College women never tip. 
-Young people are really entitled about Rideshare. We should ban rideshare until rider is at least 25 so they have to deal with cabs for a little while.
-Older generation like those in their 50s/60s right now are way more fun in my car and enjoying their lives more than most of the younger generation. I always thought it was supposed to be the opposite.

So since this is for stories I will share my last ride story (I didn't know it was going to be my last ride at the time):
I pickup passenger from airport. No surge - just had dropped someone off there and just hoping to get a ride back into town. We are driving towards his destination and the highway splits, both options say 15 minutes, but I know the one to the left has really bad potholes (440 Nashville look it up). I want to go right - passenger insists that I go the pothole way. I oblige because I'm an idiot. We end up getting stuck in traffic so he now asks me to get off the highway and go the regular roads (shorter distance). I was finally onto his game that he thought this was Uber of old and he was trying to go the shortest distance possible regardless of how long it took me because he thought it would be cheaper for him. Well anyway he takes me right into rush hour so I stop listening to him and say I'm following the app and we end up zig zagging around town and eventually make it to his place. So I ended up making like a whopping $9 to drive over a bunch of potholes, deal with his attitude, and have to sit in awkward silence next to him knowing he was sitting there thinking this was some kind of game and I was trying to rip him off - when I was really just trying to drop the idiot off and move on. So he left me 1 star and complained that he shouldn't have to pay for his trip because I "went the long way on purpose to avoid potholes and he shouldn't have to pay for it".

Anyway it's been fun. Good luck out there. I love this forum and I will come back and read it to remember my Uber days!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Good luck. Keep us abreast of what it’s like on the outside.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GregNashville said:


> Young people are really entitled about Rideshare. We should ban rideshare until rider is at least 25 so they have to deal with cabs for a little while.


I like your idea. Now that you are "retired," you should consider a career in politics!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hopefully enough good drivers like you, will get tired of the entitled types like the passenger of your _last trip_ so that said entitled paxhole will only get bad drivers here forward.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

You will be missed comrade!


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

GregNashville said:


> Older generation like those in their 50s/60s right now are way more fun in my car and enjoying their lives more than most of the younger generation.


Because they have money. Good luck!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

GregNashville said:


> I have been driving Uber/Lyft part-time for about 6 months. I was having some fun with it, but I've decided to hang up the reigns for now/forever. I thought I'd share my experiences as I've enjoyed reading about everyone elses.
> 
> I think the most interesting thing about driving was learning a lot about the different kinds of people that roam this earth. I engaged with people in society I would never run into in my own circles. Also seeing what type of people tip/don't tip was really interesting to me.
> 
> ...


You have many wise thoughts and some terrific ideas in your post; I agree with basically everything you mentioned.

Your last pax was a total richardhead and I'll keep my fingers crossed that he goes hiking this summer and accidentally comes across a mother bear (and her cubs) who, in full-on protection mode, mauls him to death and feasts on his remains, leaving only his cell phone and wallet so he can be easily identified.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Julescase said:


> You have many wise thoughts and some terrific ideas in your post; I agree with basically everything you mentioned.
> 
> Your last pax was a total richardhead and I'll keep my fingers crossed that he goes hiking this summer and accidentally comes across a mother bear (and her cubs) who, in full-on protection mode, mauls him to death and feasts on his remains, *leaving only his cell phone and wallet so he can be easily identified.*


Always the considerate one, you are...


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

Julescase said:


> You have many wise thoughts and some terrific ideas in your post; I agree with basically everything you mentioned.
> 
> Your last pax was a total richardhead and I'll keep my fingers crossed that he goes hiking this summer and accidentally comes across a mother bear (and her cubs) who, in full-on protection mode, mauls him to death and feasts on his remains, leaving only his cell phone and wallet so he can be easily identified.


Great sense of humor! Very rarely do I actually laugh at a woman's jokes.


----------

